# WHO Urges Fully Vaccinated People To Continue Wearing Masks



## JonDouglas (Jun 26, 2021)

Forbes:  *WHO Urges Fully Vaccinated People To Continue Wearing Masks As Delta Variant Spreads—But No Word From CDC*

_World Health Organization (WHO) officials stressed Friday the need for fully vaccinated people to “continue to be appropriately cautious” and keep up with social distancing measures like mask wearing as the highly infectious Delta variant of the coronavirus becomes increasingly dominant in the U.S. and spurs new Covid-19 surges around the world—including in highly vaccinated countries._​​More at source.​
Let's see here:  Old hot news = _Masks aren’t enough, you need the vaccine_.”  New hot news =  “_Vaccines aren’t enough, you need a mask._”   Me = "T_ake your mask and put it where the sun don't shine_."  Do I smell a new round of international vaccines wanting to be sold or another round of charades?


----------



## Colleen (Jun 26, 2021)

I don't look at it like it's a selling ploy by anyone. It's always been about protection. We've been fully vaccinated since February but continue to wear masks when being around other people. Even the hospital and all doctor's office here have signs posted that masks are required in all clinical areas. I appreciate their diligence in trying to keep us safe as well as themselves. I don't trust other people that aren't wearing masks when I have to go in a public place. How do I know that they've been vaccinated or not or just being rebellious like so many deniers and believe all the disinformation that's been spread around? I don't know, so I protect myself. It doesn't kill me to wear a mask and I feel better knowing that someone that's been unvaccinated isn't breathing on me or spreading something. I think there's going to be another outbreak and it will be the careless and deniers that will suffer for their stupidity.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 26, 2021)

The whole hurry up and get vaccinated thing so everyone (the world) can get back to normal again line of cockamamie is unfolding exactly as I suspected!

Here in Canada the goal was 75% vaccinated to open things up again, and just the other day I overheard 90% now.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 26, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I don't look at it like it's a selling ploy by anyone. It's always been about protection. We've been fully vaccinated since February but continue to wear masks when being around other people. Even the hospital and all doctor's office here have signs posted that masks are required in all clinical areas. I appreciate their diligence in trying to keep us safe as well as themselves. I don't trust other people that aren't wearing masks when I have to go in a public place. How do I know that they've been vaccinated or not or just being rebellious like so many deniers and believe all the disinformation that's been spread around? I don't know, so I protect myself. It doesn't kill me to wear a mask and I feel better knowing that someone that's been unvaccinated isn't breathing on me or spreading something. I think there's going to be another outbreak and it will be the careless and deniers that will suffer for their stupidity.


Perhaps you've forgotten how we got thru H1N1 without all this folderol.  If you look very closely at the numbers and adjust for the double counting CDC was doing, the result was about the same but with no massive vaccination and no masking.  There's nothing new here except the stupid hysteria, the massive amounts of $$$ extracted from our wallets, the failure of many businesses, the massive loss of jubs and near ruination of our economy.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2021)

A bunch of doctors are saying that people who had covid should not have been vaccinated and that those vax doses should have gone to others because if you had covid, you're already protected better than a vax. If you look at how many people world-wide had and recovered from covid (plus however many weren't tested), it's a lot of vaccines. 

imo, nation wide testing should have been rolled out first. But that would have _cost_ money, and pharma and PPE manufacturers and sellers would have raked in billions less.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> A bunch of doctors are saying that people who had covid should not have been vaccinated and that those vax doses should have gone to others because if you had covid, you're already protected better than a vax. If you look at how many people world-wide had and recovered from covid (plus however many weren't tested), it's a lot of vaccines.
> 
> imo, nation wide testing should have been rolled out first. But that would have _cost_ money, and pharma and PPE manufacturers and sellers would have raked in billions less.


I have to agree but add that testing kits should have been fully tested before being rolled out. I was led to believe the early tests were quite unreliable and could be made to show just about anything depending on the number of "cycles".  Adding to the problem was how medical facilities were reporting anything with similar symptoms as being covid.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I have to agree but add that testing kits should have been fully tested before being rolled out. I was led to believe the early tests were quite unreliable and could be made to show just about anything depending on the number of "cycles".  Adding to the problem was how medical facilities were reporting anything with similar symptoms as being covid.


True, but I think tests could have been improved before vaccines were created. I just think that's where the focus should have been. Then, quarantine the sick and leave the well alone, but still work on a vax.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2021)

Colleen said:


> I don't look at it like it's a selling ploy by anyone. It's always been about protection. We've been fully vaccinated since February but continue to wear masks when being around other people. Even the hospital and all doctor's office here have signs posted that masks are required in all clinical areas. I appreciate their diligence in trying to keep us safe as well as themselves. I don't trust other people that aren't wearing masks when I have to go in a public place. How do I know that they've been vaccinated or not or just being rebellious like so many deniers and believe all the disinformation that's been spread around? I don't know, so I protect myself. It doesn't kill me to wear a mask and I feel better knowing that someone that's been unvaccinated isn't breathing on me or spreading something. I think there's going to be another outbreak and it will be the careless and deniers that will suffer for their stupidity.


You don't know whether or not other people have been vaccinated.
So, to be safe, you should stay out of all public places.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I have to agree but add that testing kits should have been fully tested before being rolled out. I was led to believe the early tests were quite unreliable and could be made to show just about anything depending on the number of "cycles".  Adding to the problem was how medical facilities were reporting anything with similar symptoms as being covid.


And listing Covid as causes of death when they had nothing to do with Covid.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> True, but I think tests could have been improved before vaccines were created. I just think that's where the focus should have been. Then, quarantine the sick and leave the well alone, but still work on a vax.


Amen to that!  The way this was handled bordered on insanity.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> A bunch of doctors are saying that people who had covid should not have been vaccinated and that those vax doses should have gone to others because if you had covid, you're already protected better than a vax. If you look at how many people world-wide had and recovered from covid (plus however many weren't tested), it's a lot of vaccines.
> 
> imo, nation wide testing should have been rolled out first. But that would have _cost_ money, and pharma and PPE manufacturers and sellers would have raked in billions less.


Never understood as having had it as still needing the vax. In the past for numerous jobs as long as I had it or the vax that was a valid check in the box no questions asked. Also read if one did have heard time frames of 6 months plus to consider getting it. This would've freed up vax for others.

Some doctors say that testing should've been done on symptomatic/actually sick patients because that was the norm.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 26, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Never understood as having had it as still needing the vax. In the past for numerous jobs as long as I had it or the vax that was a valid check in the box no questions asked. Also read if one did have heard time frames of 6 months plus to consider getting it. This would've freed up vax for others.
> 
> Some doctors say that testing should've been done on symptomatic/actually sick patients because that was the norm.


In the discussion, that 6 month period was argued that it should be 8 months to a year. Early on, no one could say definitively how long natural immunity would last. Some still argue that it's life-long, as with yellow fever and some other viral infections, but people get whatever (regular) flu is going around annually, so that's a thin argument re:covid until proven, imo. I think the 6-8 months is valid.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> In the discussion, that 6 month period was argued that it should be 8 months to a year. Early on, no one could say definitively how long natural immunity would last. Some still argue that it's life-long, as with yellow fever and some other viral infections, but people get whatever (regular) flu is going around annually, so that's a thin argument re:covid until proven, imo. I think the 6-8 months is valid.


That's the thing I've heard a year.  Some say never including doctors. At this point more effort should used on treatments and getting existing vax to those that want it but don't have it.

And many will have to deal with a booster eventually.


----------



## win231 (Jun 26, 2021)

Pretty silly - after they've previously said the regular Covid vaccine also protects against variants.....(to encourage everyone to get it).


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> Pretty silly - after they've previously said the regular Covid vaccine also protects against variants.....(to encourage everyone to get it).


The amount of pressure and propaganda for the vaccine was totally out of proportion to what was known about vaccine necessity and efficacy relative to natural immunity potential.  If you weren't suspicious about that disparity, you should have been.


----------



## chic (Jun 27, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Forbes:  *WHO Urges Fully Vaccinated People To Continue Wearing Masks As Delta Variant Spreads—But No Word From CDC*
> 
> _World Health Organization (WHO) officials stressed Friday the need for fully vaccinated people to “continue to be appropriately cautious” and keep up with social distancing measures like mask wearing as the highly infectious Delta variant of the coronavirus becomes increasingly dominant in the U.S. and spurs new Covid-19 surges around the world—including in highly vaccinated countries._​​More at source.​
> Let's see here:  Old hot news = _Masks aren’t enough, you need the vaccine_.”  New hot news =  “_Vaccines aren’t enough, you need a mask._”   Me = "T_ake your mask and put it where the sun don't shine_."  Do I smell a new round of international vaccines wanting to be sold or another round of charades?


Yesterday I saw only one person all day long who was wearing a mask, Delta variant or no.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 27, 2021)

WHO can kiss my ***. They have zero credibility with me. I’ve quit wearing a mask. It’s done wonders for my morale. If someone else is wearing a mask, fine with me. I’m vaccinated.

As a plus, it’s nice to see folks smile. The delivery driver who came to the door yesterday has a wonderful smile.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 27, 2021)

This period we are in is very interesting to me. I am 3 weeks past my shot and I was getting excited about visiting friends in their home. The most 3 people and NO MORE MASKS!  So I googled it yesterday for Missouri and it says...

"Do I need to wear a mask and avoid close contact with others if I am fully vaccinated for COVID-19?
No. Fully vaccinated people can resume activities without wearing a mask or physically distancing, except where required by federal, state, local, tribal, or territorial laws, rules, and regulations, including local business and workplace guidance. If you are fully vaccinated, you can resume activities that you did before the pandemic."

Now I hear we need to because of the variant threat., and I was making my maiden voyage this morning!!


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 27, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> This period we are in is very interesting to me. I am 3 weeks past my shot and I was getting excited about visiting friends in their home. The most 3 people and NO MORE MASKS!  So I googled it yesterday for Missouri and it says...
> 
> "Do I need to wear a mask and avoid close contact with others if I am fully vaccinated for COVID-19?
> No. Fully vaccinated people can resume activities without wearing a mask or physically distancing, except where required by federal, state, local, tribal, or territorial laws, rules, and regulations, including local business and workplace guidance. If you are fully vaccinated, you can resume activities that you did before the pandemic."
> ...


As you well know, just living can be risky; however, listening to bureaucrats and media with an agenda can make your life miserable without significantly mitigating any of life's risks.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 27, 2021)

We've pretty much returned to "normal".  We got our shots about 3 months ago, with no problems.  Over half of the locals have also been vaccinated, and the few cases popping up are among the Unvaccinated.  Most of the stores, etc., no longer require masks, and the only places that still require them are the medical facilities.  I went to the local DMV, last week, to renew my drivers license, and they didn't require a mask.

The last time we went to the casino, about a month ago, they still required masks, but we'll probably go there again in a week or two, and see if they still have a mask mandate.  

Basically, it looks like avoiding crowds is the main "recommendation" at this point.  Several 4th of July celebrations have been cancelled.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 27, 2021)

{shrug} I am fully vaxxed, and I wear a mask when I go out to stores, etc.  My SO needs the second shot to be fully vaxxed, and she too wears a mask when we go out.  

You're welcome


----------

